# Fahrrad gefunden! Focus Ltd in Vlotho



## verti_go (14. September 2013)

Habe soeben ein Focus LTD "Black Rider" in Vlotho gefunden. Ich hab es erstmal mitgenommen da es unabgeschlossen im Gebüsch lag und es nicht das billigste Bike ist. Ich habe schon gegoogelt ob der Besitzer es vermisst, hab aber leider nichts finden können. Weiß auch nicht genau ob ich es der Polizei melden sollte oder dem Fundamt.?
Vielleicht sieht der Besitzer ja diesen Post und meldet sich bei mir.


----------



## Boshard (14. September 2013)

Aufjeden Fall bei der Polizei melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verti_go (14. September 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Aufjeden Fall bei der Polizei melden!




Das hab ich gemacht, die waren hier, (bisschen peinlich wegen den nachbarn,aber egal) und haben es aufgenommen.


----------



## Boshard (15. September 2013)

Richtig gemacht 

so mit kann der Besitzer sein Rad Schneller finden.
Und keine kann sagen du hast es geklaut.


----------



## SofusCorn (15. September 2013)

Vergiss nicht nach ein paar Monaten nochmal nachzuhaken. Wenns keiner abholt ist es dann theoretisch deins (jedenfalls bei Fundbüros der Fall).


----------

